# powerbelt hollow point. 50 cal.



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

I started sighting my muzzleloader in with regular 295 grain powerbelts but fouund some hollow points in the same grainage which I bought for Android upcoming bear hunt. Has anyone shot these and if so did you notice much difference in accuracy?


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

That should say "an" not Android. Stupid auto prompt.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I shoot a 405gr hollow point with my TC Hawken. Play around with the powder load to find the sweet spot for your gun, but I haven't noticed any reduction in accuracy with a hollow point. (sure does a number on the animal though)


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

I have tried powerbelts in both a knight bighorn .50 cal and a white series G 50 and 45 call without much sucsess. on the white I was expecting to see a little degrigation in accuracy because the bore is .504, but i did not expect it on the bighorn. My only theroy is that the powerbelt is not engauging the rifling with enough meat to get the bullet spining enough. I say this because my holes on paper at 60 yards are ragged and oblong.
big


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Also not a fan of powerbelts in TC Encore... 
Easy to load = too much slop and poor accuracy (2+ moa).
I plan to use remaining powerbelts as fishing weights.


----------

